

MegaPipe: A New Programming Interface for Scalable Network I/O - fgribreau
http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~sangjin/pub/osdi2012_megapipe.pdf

======
haimez
For clarification, what's being discussed here is a new interface between
kernel space and user space programs, correct? As in, if someone wanted to
leverage "MegaPipe", they'd have to compile a kernel to support it?

